
"Business and management majors were among the least likely to become self-employed" - danw
http://www.scribd.com/doc/8037801/Baccalaureate-Education-and-the-Employment-Decision-SelfEmployment-and-the-Class-of-1993-
======
brianlash
Taken at face value business majors are surprisingly conservative. They're
there because mom and dad told them it would be safe/smart, and in other cases
because they couldn't think of anything else to study.

So it's in those impractical majors (e.g. philosophy) that you're more likely
to find free-thinkers, idealists. And as it were, that's exactly the type of
attitude you need to reject offers for safety, security, and fortune in the
name of your own romantic idea about making a difference (but probably just
losing your shirt).

Least that was my experience, and I'm a startup founder + recovering business
grad.

------
mellow
I think many students fantasize a future for themselves and for many it is a
safe, steady, well paid job in business. So they think 'business studies'.

A lot of the most successful business men (and women) have come via
unconventional routes. And these people often have their own company.

Conclusion? A successful business may be all down to luck.

